# Schlauch-Empfehlung



## kid77 (19. März 2012)

Hi Mädels,

wollte mir jetzt zum Saisonbeginn mal ein paar Ersatzschläuche kaufen. Auf meinem HT fahre ich Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.25 bzw. Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.25 - bisher ohne Reifendefekte.

Welche Schläuche kauft ihr denn so?

Und habt ihr Erfahrung mit Doc Blue Professional von Schwalbe oder ähnlichen Produkten? Hab ich mir am Wochenende mal gekauft.

Have fun!

Kerstin


----------



## mtbbee (19. März 2012)

kid77 schrieb:


> Welche Schläuche kauft ihr denn so?
> 
> Und habt ihr Erfahrung mit Doc Blue Professional von Schwalbe oder ähnlichen Produkten? Hab ich mir am Wochenende mal gekauft.
> 
> ...



Latex Schläuche  bis vor einem Jahr, seit einem Jahr nur noch Schlauchlos

wenn Du Tubless Felgen hast, dann ist das BlueDoc schon gut gewählt. Fahren dies mit 20% Oco gemixt auf TL Felgen mit Rocket Ron oder Fat Albert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitte (19. März 2012)

haben uns für die letzte Saison dieses Big Pack gekauft. Schläuche werden sowohl für das XC Rad, das Enduro als auch für das DH Rad eingesetzt  habe bisher noch keine Qualitativen Unterschiede zwischen verschiedenen Schläuchen feststellen können 

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p6368_Schlauch-MTB-Big-Pack-.html


----------



## kid77 (19. März 2012)

mtbbee schrieb:


> wenn Du Tubless Felgen hast, dann ist das BlueDoc schon gut gewählt. Fahren dies mit 20% Oco gemixt auf TL Felgen mit Rocket Ron oder Fat Albert.



Felgen sind Mavic XM 117.


----------



## kid77 (19. März 2012)

Schnitte schrieb:


> haben uns für die letzte Saison dieses Big Pack gekauft. Schläuche werden sowohl für das XC Rad, das Enduro als auch für das DH Rad eingesetzt  habe bisher noch keine Qualitativen Unterschiede zwischen verschiedenen Schläuchen feststellen können
> 
> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p6368_Schlauch-MTB-Big-Pack-.html



Danke. Das speicher ich mir mal ab. Die reichen dann wahrscheinlich bis ans (Bike-)Lebensende, aber ist ein tolles Preis-Leistungsverhältnis.


----------



## Schnitte (19. März 2012)

spätestens wenn man so ein Paket hat, hat man nie wieder einen Platten ^^ Murphys Gesetz eben =) zumindest kommt es einen so vor. Geht mir sowohl mit meinem RR so als auch mit dem MTB =) aber das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis ist wirklich top und schnell verschickt wird auch  kann es nur jedem empfehlen  zur Not kann man dann auch mal den Freunden aushelfen ohne sich gleich Sorgen zu machen, dass man keinen Schlauch mehr hat


----------



## mtbbee (19. März 2012)

kid77 schrieb:


> Felgen sind Mavic XM 117.



sind nur für Schläuche geeignet und nicht für TL mit Milch


----------



## kid77 (19. März 2012)

mtbbee schrieb:


> sind nur für Schläuche geeignet und nicht für TL mit Milch



Ich will ja auch nicht Tubeless fahren ;-)

Und auf der Packung von Doc Blue Professional steht, dass es sowohl für Schläuche mit wechselbarem Ventileinsatz als auch für Tubeless geeignet ist.


----------



## Tesla71 (19. März 2012)

Schnitte schrieb:


> spätestens wenn man so ein Paket hat, hat man nie wieder einen Platten ^^ Murphys Gesetz eben =) zumindest kommt es einen so vor. Geht mir sowohl mit meinem RR so als auch mit dem MTB =) aber das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis ist wirklich top und schnell verschickt wird auch  kann es nur jedem empfehlen  zur Not kann man dann auch mal den Freunden aushelfen ohne sich gleich Sorgen zu machen, dass man keinen Schlauch mehr hat



Ich habe mir bei CRC ein 10er Paket besorgt. 
Wenn ich für 20  nie wieder einen Platten habe, dann ist das Geld bestens angelegt. 

Bin aber viel lockerer geworden, seit ich mit dem MTB fahre. Mein Tourenrad hatte nach 6 Wochen zwei Platte vorne und einen hinten. Nach 8 Wochen war dan auch der hintere zum zweiten mal platt. Laufleistung insgesamt wahrscheinlich keine 50 km.
Repariert, stehengelassen weil überhaupt keine Bock auf fahren gehabt. 

Im nächsten Jahr vielleicht nochmal 15 km insgesamt gefahren. Irgendwann bin ich an dem Bock vorbei und drücke auf den Vorderreifen - platt. 
Danach habe ich dann Marathon-Reifen aufziehen lassen. 

Da man als Eishockeyfan ja auch immer so ein bißchen abergläubisch ist, fühle ich mich verantwortlich für die allermieseste Saison seit Bestehen des KEC. Ich wollte nämlich mit meinem Bock zum Haie-Shop fahren um mir ein Ticket für die Saisoneröffnung 2008/2009 zu kaufen. Nach 1,6 km hatte ich eine Platten. Die Woche danach bin ich nochmal losgefahren, da war der Drucker im Shop kaputt. 
Ich habe das Spiel dann nicht geguckt, stand halt alles unter einem schlechten Stern. 
Ab da ging es bergab mit den Haien!  Ich bin schuld!


----------



## david99 (23. März 2012)

flicken is doch wesentlich günstiger... kürzlich flickset für 1,7 gekauft und 3 schwalbe extralight geflickt... 25 eur gespart

//edit: sry, zu spät gesehen ich bin im damen-forum...aber vlt hilfts ja der/dem einen oder anderen


----------



## DFG (23. März 2012)

Ich habe ein halbes BigPack gekauft, trotzdem Platten und flicke ned......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## david99 (23. März 2012)

muss man ja auch nich, bei billigen schläuchen würd ichs wohl auch nich machen... früher hab ich garnix vom flicken gehalten. aber seit es wesentlich bessere flicken gibts und nicht nur diese runden gezackten ost-dinger flicke ich teurere schläuche wie eben den schwalbe 14er erfolgreich.


----------



## Tesla71 (23. März 2012)

david99 schrieb:


> flicken is doch wesentlich günstiger... kürzlich flickset für 1,7 gekauft und 3 schwalbe extralight geflickt... 25 eur gespart
> 
> //edit: sry, zu spät gesehen ich bin im damen-forum...aber vlt hilfts ja der/dem einen oder anderen



Kommt immer drauf an, wo man sich gerade aufhält und wie die Wetterlage so ist.
Bei Regen und völlig verschlammt im Wald fange ich nicht mit Flicken an. Da würde ich einen neuen Schlauch draufziehen und fertig und genau dafür habe ich mir neue Schläuche zugelegt.

Flickzeug ist aber sowieso immer mit dabei. Für den Weg zur Arbeit nehme ich keine Ersatzschläuche mit.


----------



## david99 (23. März 2012)

Tesla71 schrieb:


> Bei Regen und völlig verschlammt im Wald fange ich nicht mit Flicken an.


ich auch nich... da zieh ich auch nen neuen ein und flick den kaputten dann zuhaus


----------



## Schnitte (25. März 2012)

also meine RR Schläuche habe ich bis zu 8. Mal geflickt, aber irgendwann bringt dass auch nichts mehr  
denke bei günstigen Schläuchen kann man über sowas hinweg sehen  aber insgesamt ist Flicken defintiv ne gute Lösung. Einen Erstazschlauch würde ich aber trotzdem immer dabei haben und dann in Ruhe zu Hause flicken


----------

